# Having a hard time tuning my WM in... Help pleeez



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just swapped my nozzle over from a 7gph (overkill) to a 3gph (about right for my setup). I ran some logs with no advance and got zero timing pull all the way to 25psi with IAT's maxing out at 12C. Now that I try and advance my timing 3* I'm getting pull anywhere from 1.5* all the way to 11* at one point with an average around 3*-6* of pull.

Here's the thing, if I had no pull with no advance how am I getting so much pull with only 3* adv?

Also since I've been running W/M I've gotten a lean bank fault code but my lambda shows -1.5% which means it's pulling fuel correct? Should I be adjusting my fueling with the W/M?

Notes: I'm running a K03S with a custom Gonzo Tune and all the bolt-on's and supporting mods.

Thanks:wave:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Nobody?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> I've just swapped my nozzle over from a 7gph (overkill) to a 3gph (about right for my setup). I ran some logs with no advance and got zero timing pull all the way to 25psi with IAT's maxing out at 12C. Now that I try and advance my timing 3* I'm getting pull anywhere from 1.5* all the way to 11* at one point with an average around 3*-6* of pull.
> 
> Here's the thing, if I had no pull with no advance how am I getting so much pull with only 3* adv?
> 
> ...


Just by seeing your IAT, you can know that the water/meth is doing what it is supposed to. In fact, 25psi on a ko3s without any timing pull with 12c(53F) IAT's is AWESOME. 

You are seeing timing pull because you are going past the maximum threshold. Combustion becomes erratic and no longer stable. 

you can go off of the wideband o2 sensor for readings, but for tuning purposes you should always use ignition timing. You do not need to adjust fueling at all. 

Let me know if that helps at all, always here if you need more too!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been following my timing pull and it seems as if it may be adapting. I'm not showing huge spikes on cyl4 anymore. I still get ~3* of pull here and there but I figure that's acceptable. 

Thanks Justin for your input, I've spoken to Gonzo too about the file may not be perfect for my current setup. But that's no big deal


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

:thumbup:

+1 for Gonzo


----------

